# Lara Croft no longer a Sex Object



## Deleted User (Dec 10, 2010)

http://www.gameinformer.com/b/features/arc...PostPageIndex=2
http://www.computerandvideogames.com/article.php?id=280004


----------



## 431unknown (Dec 10, 2010)

I'd still bone her


----------



## coolness (Dec 10, 2010)

damn thats not hott


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Dec 10, 2010)

Good. Lara Croft should have always been a badass.

Fun fact: Tomb Raider was never meant to be a franchise, just a one-off.


----------



## Veho (Dec 10, 2010)

She's still hot, and her face is modelled after a supermodel, so I call bull shenanigans on their marketing spin.


----------



## Social0 (Dec 10, 2010)

euh, yes she is, she clearly is. Even more so now.


----------



## impizkit (Dec 10, 2010)

Social0 said:
			
		

> euh, yes she is, she clearly is. Even more so now.


I agree completely, if they dont want her to be a sex object, they would make her look like 'It's Pat' from SNL - U.S. Joke.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Dec 10, 2010)

Social0 said:
			
		

> euh, yes she is, she clearly is. Even more so now.



I personally like the new look, no matter the marketing spin.

The new Dante however....eh...


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 10, 2010)

A big scar in the face would make her look pretty badass.

atm the pic just looks boring



(This is my oppinion and no fact)


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Then Horton delivered the killing blow: "No unlockable bikinis."



OH NOES, NO BIKINIS^^


----------



## Satangel (Dec 10, 2010)

Care care, she's still hot, I'd still bone her.


----------



## [M]artin (Dec 10, 2010)

I like it!


----------



## Fudge (Dec 10, 2010)

I think she looks way hotter now.


----------



## Juanmatron (Dec 10, 2010)

And what? Even that, I don't want a game where the developers want to create a game that it shows the "fears and apprehensions" of Lara. I don't want that bullshit.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 10, 2010)

She's way hotter now.

I never liked her old look, I never found it attractive.

But this?  Fuck yeah I want this.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 10, 2010)

I don't get it...

How is that NOT a sexual object?


----------



## Juanmatron (Dec 10, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> I don't get it...
> 
> How is that NOT a sexual object?



That's a lie. They do experiments with her.


----------



## jackdanielchan (Dec 10, 2010)

Make her flat then... I'm just saying...


----------



## EpicJungle (Dec 10, 2010)

I love it.
Waay hotter.


----------



## KingAsix (Dec 10, 2010)

Were they trying to make her not hot......fail


----------



## Westside (Dec 10, 2010)

Lol gamers, always showing exact opposite reaction of what the developers want.


----------



## Slyakin (Dec 10, 2010)

How about killing her off?


It'd do good for all of us.


----------



## dinofan01 (Dec 10, 2010)

this dirty lara is very sexy. they must suck at their job.


----------



## LightyKD (Dec 10, 2010)

Not a sex object, my ass! I see that picture and I think...

"rough, dirty, kinky sex!"

I mean, seriously, who wouldn't want to rip her shirt off? Epic fail on the whole not trying to make her sexy thing


----------



## Depravo (Dec 10, 2010)

So they covered her in mud and made her tits smaller? I wonder how many hours in meetings it took to come up with that.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 10, 2010)

Is that a... LONGBOW ON HER BACK. Fuck yes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She is still hot.


----------



## jalaneme (Dec 11, 2010)

well at least her waist and bust look more realistic instead of super skinny like it always is, a bit more better, she is still a sex object for spotty teenage boys though, that won't change.


----------



## aiRWaLKRe (Dec 11, 2010)

Dirty dirty girl= MMMMMmmmMMMMmmMMmMmMMMmMM

Time to take a shower with her!

But to be honest she looks more like a real woman thus making her even more of a sex object, IMO, since she looks like someone you could actually find walking down the street


----------



## Oveneise (Dec 11, 2010)

Imagine if they did this with the Dead Or Alive series... O.o


----------



## SPH73 (Dec 11, 2010)

The only reason people ever gave a damn about this shallow character was because of her gigantic tits.

The first game was all brown scenery and polygon tits. Every game thereafter was carried by teenagers who have no control over their sexual appetites so they'll take whatever they can get.

The movies were crap, the series is crap. And it was born in the 90s, a barren, creatively bankrupt decade. 

Go away Lara, go far away. If I want tits I'll pick up some tramp or go watch porn on the internet.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 11, 2010)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> The only reason people ever gave a damn about this shallow character was because of her gigantic tits.


THIS


----------



## RiderLeangle (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm like the only person on earth who's ever thought she isn't as good as everyone thinks ain't I?
Then again I'm probably the only person on earth only attracted to Anime (or at least really good Anime/Manga style) girls anyways.... XD


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 11, 2010)

is rule 34 still around? If so, then she will forever be a sex object.


----------



## Range-TE (Dec 11, 2010)

Lara looks hotter now, i didn't even like her looks in the movie, plus her boobs seem more realistic now (ok, so maybe it's a little bit on the flat side though)


----------



## Another World (Dec 11, 2010)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> The movies were crap, the series is crap. And it was born in the 90s, a barren, creatively bankrupt decade.



i rather enjoyed the movies. they weren't anything new but they were fun. the comic series was also fun for most of its run, even some of the 1shots were enjoyable and a nice way to spend a sunday. Lara Croft Tomb Raider: Legend was an exceptional game with fixed gameplay elements and a wonderfully paced story that really did something new for the franchise. the 90s were unique for their movies, music, tv, books, magazines, posters, advertisements, etc. perhaps you aren't old enough to have enjoyed them? 2000 has been "creatively bankrupt," the longer it goes on the more "remakes" and old ideas i see being rehashed.

lara croft was awarded a Guinness World Record recognizing her as the most successful human video game heroine, it seems that many out there like her.

i like the new art direction a lot. she looks real now. shes physically fit, shes dirty, and she looks the part. i just hope the game doesn't suck, they like to build us up with this franchise and then not deliver. i'd love to see naughty dog do a crossever mission in uncharted 3 that features her. =P

-another world


----------



## Pliskron (Dec 11, 2010)

I think she looks better now but I've always liked my girls dirty.


----------



## Oveneise (Dec 11, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> is rule 34 still around? If so, then she will forever be a sex object.



Rule 34 is a mainstay. It will always be around. And to the guy who says hes probably the only one attracted to anime/manga chicks... you couldn't be more wrong


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 11, 2010)

Oveneise said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This. Besides, Rule 34 is a bonus, although it has done some AMAZING things...


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 11, 2010)

Oveneise said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There for their attempts to making her no longer a sexual icon is now a joke
I laugh a little on the inside as I troll them


----------



## RiderLeangle (Dec 11, 2010)

Oveneise said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wrong on which part? Wrong I'm the only person who isn't into Lara Croft or are you saying that there really are people who are like me?  
I do have to say this... I save a fortune on money that would be needed for dating or condoms or antibiotics if they skipped that last one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: BTW, Rule 34 does still exist guys... Trust me... I'm obviously an expert


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 11, 2010)

RiderLeangle said:
			
		

> Oveneise said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep yep yep.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 11, 2010)

Not a sex object my ass. 

I'd bend her over and fuck her like a pig until the cows come home.

Too bad she's not real.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 11, 2010)

RiderLeangle said:
			
		

> I do have to say this... I save a fortune on money that would be needed for dating or condoms or antibiotics if they skipped that last one


Not to sound like a dick or anything, but I now feel a whole lot more comfortable with my sex-life.


----------



## RiderLeangle (Dec 11, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> RiderLeangle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh trust me... people have said worse to me... That wasn't being mean at all really...


----------



## HEARDATBEAT (Dec 11, 2010)

I think she is pretty... CG or not


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 11, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Not a sex object my ass.
> 
> I'd bend her over and fuck her like a pig until the cows come home.
> 
> Too bad she's not real.


----------



## RiderLeangle (Dec 11, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah.... To the guy who posted that... That's a bad sign when you're the one in this topic getting that reaction... XD


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 11, 2010)

RiderLeangle said:
			
		

> Warrior522 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So? YOU HAVE YOUR FANTASIES I HAVE MINE! Albeit doesn't exactly involve pigs and cows..


----------



## RiderLeangle (Dec 11, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> RiderLeangle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well you don't see me giving such graphic descriptions do you?...


----------



## toguro_max (Dec 11, 2010)

You cannot have fantasies with her, guys (and gals?), because she's supposed to be underage this time.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I've read that this game will be (besides yet another reboot) before she starts her carreer as an artifact collector / hunter.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 11, 2010)

toguro_max said:
			
		

> You cannot have fantasies with her, guys (and gals?), because she's supposed to be underage this time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is she a gun tester or something?

"Hey Lara, we got some new pistols in.  Here, take them, roll around in the mud for a bit, and then see if they still fire properly."


----------



## Narayan (Dec 11, 2010)

is that mud or scars in her face?

but for me, she's better unlike the movie, dunno what she looks like in games.
that's the kind of girl i'd take seriously and not just for my desires.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Dec 11, 2010)

Wait you mean to say the Lara Croft series was actually a video game and not a interactive porno?


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Dec 11, 2010)

"She isn't always in charge."

Guess who'd like to be in charge of her! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Her dad. What did you think?


----------



## GundamXXX (Dec 11, 2010)

She isnt much of q sexobject... to those who only see pornstars as sex object.

In this configuration she is just a hot chick to whom manier teenage boy will still fap and try out the "OMG LARACROFT NAKED CHEATS DOWNLOAD NOW PR00000N"

In the end they created a mature Lara Croft whos sexy


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 11, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Not a sex object my ass.
> 
> I'd bend her over and fuck her like a pig until the cows come home.
> 
> Too bad she's not real.


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 11, 2010)

To me Lara Croft has always been, ironicly, kinda like Angelina Jolie. Yeah, she ain't bad to look at but she gives me the impression that were we to ever cross paths, she'd be so up her own arse that conversation would be damn near impossible, never mind anything else. But then my tastes are clearly out of sync with the rest of humanity since I don't think Angelina Jolie is all that hot anyway. Same goes for Lara Croft. Call me crazy but I like my ladies to have some sort of emotional depth instead of blatantly manufactured sex appeal. Give me Yuna or a mute Samus Aran over Lara any day of the week, mate.


----------



## midnightshinigam (Dec 12, 2010)

toguro_max said:
			
		

> You cannot have fantasies with her, guys (and gals?), because she's supposed to be underage this time.



Actually GameInformer states she's 21 in the new game, so she's perfectly legal for all you guys.


----------



## Narayan (Dec 12, 2010)

midnightshinigami said:
			
		

> toguro_max said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well, she's still an imaginary person, so that doesn't change much


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Dec 12, 2010)

I think this video speaks for itself.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 12, 2010)

midnightshinigami said:
			
		

> toguro_max said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what an appropriate avatar.


----------



## easycrashing (Dec 12, 2010)

Better than before.


----------



## midnightshinigam (Dec 13, 2010)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> midnightshinigami said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know, right?


----------



## 431unknown (Dec 13, 2010)

Still would bone her... even harder this time.


----------



## .Chris (Dec 13, 2010)

Spoiler











What?! We dont get anymore of this ^?! Thats crazy!


----------



## DeMoN (Dec 13, 2010)

Ironically, I think she's more sexy now, and I'm definitely not the only one who does.  Actually, I never thought the original Croft was good-looking; she had big boobs and that's it. 
I think there should be a poll.


----------



## .Chris (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Alex221 (Dec 13, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> I don't get it...
> 
> How is that NOT a sexual object?


Right How Is This Not A Sexual Object? It Looks Like They're Trying To Make Her MORE Of My Sexual Ob....,I Mean MORE Of A Sexual Object.


----------



## Alex221 (Dec 13, 2010)

RiderLeangle said:
			
		

> I'm like the only person on earth who's ever thought she isn't as good as everyone thinks ain't I?
> Then again I'm probably the only person on earth only attracted to Anime (or at least really good Anime/Manga style) girls anyways.... XD


Your're Not The Only One Attracted To Anime Man,Im Here Wit Ya,I Like Kurenai And Ino From Naruto Shippuden.


----------



## Evo.lve (Dec 13, 2010)

When will the failure end, when will it end. Tsk tsk.

She looks hotter than ever.


----------



## Alex221 (Dec 13, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Not a sex object my ass.
> 
> I'd bend her over and fuck her like a pig until the cows come home.
> 
> Too bad she's not real.


*Sigh* I Fell You're Pain Bud I Wish She Was Real Also,But At least Megan Fox Is Real ,Expect Her To Have Our Baby In 9 Months From Now.


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Dec 13, 2010)

A like a girl with a little dirt on her face...


----------



## Alex221 (Dec 13, 2010)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> Wait you mean to say the Lara Croft series was actually a video game and not a interactive porno?


This Made My Day


----------



## GundamXXX (Dec 13, 2010)

SubliminalSegue said:
			
		

> A like a girl with a little dirt on her face...


Yea... my own mandirt


----------

